# Egret 189 Coastguard certification test! This is impressive!



## PaulD (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone that wants to see something that is just awesome or that may want to know why I run the boat I run just read this and look at the pictures!!!! Just one word can sum it up, AWESOME!!!!
8000# in the hull and it stays together and floats! Pull ever hull fitting and plug out of it and stand 2 guys on 1 side and it floats!!!!

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/boating/egret-coast-guard-test



Notice there are haters everywhere too.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 20, 2010)

Dang, I'm impressed. Wonder what the standard offshore boat would do under this test.......


----------



## tcb294 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## GONoob (Apr 20, 2010)

Do they have plans for producing a 20-25' deep v


----------



## PaulD (Apr 20, 2010)

They have a 20' bay boat in the works. They already have a 29' and 31' offshore. I've been on the 29' and it's just as impressive as their flats boats. Super smooth and dry ride and the finish and fishability is second to none! These boats are made to fish!


----------



## KINGFISHER (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely says alot about the craftsmanship that goes into those boats! Cool post Paul!


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 20, 2010)

Very impressive!!


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 20, 2010)

is this boat made of kevlar?


----------



## PaulD (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes it is!!! My 189 only weights 850 (hull weight not rigged weight) and I have still run comfortably offshore many times.


----------



## d-a (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats incredible, I would imagine the 31(one of my potential next boats) does the same.

d-a


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 20, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Dang, I'm impressed. Wonder what the standard offshore boat would do under this test.......




I can't believe nobody knocked this one outta the park(er)...

SINK....


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 20, 2010)

i heard the 20 will handle enough hp to run over 70 and will barely be 200 lbs heavier. for all those with deep pockets, the egret is second to none in a flats/inshore/nearshore boat with the capabillities to run offshore on the right days. i have had the opportunity to fish off several and they are insane. one day i will have one......


----------



## PaulD (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep! The 20 will be sporting an unlimited H.P. rating and will be hitting well over the 70 mph mark.
I have a friend that has a 189 CK like mine with a 250 ProXs on it and Frank put a pad on it for him. I rode with him at 76 mph in it......I loved it!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 21, 2010)

Man... Thats impressive. After 18 hours, she still floats. shes flooded, and still floats.

I have never had any problem saying Egrets are top notch. But, I didn't know all that..... Wow... Wish I could afford a 31 Offshore.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 21, 2010)

Richie here is the company write up on the 306. I can tell you I've been on the 29 and it's huge! It fishes like a 33' and the lay out is awesome! The 306 is the enclosed transom, diesel verson.

From the Company:

306 Specifications - View Standard Options

".......The new Egret 306 is the next generation of fishing machine. The goal - to make offshore fishing affordable again; and doing it in style!

Egret Boats teamed up with Volvo Penta and Morehead Yacht Sales to build a single diesel engine fishing machine that will out-perform and out-function it's competitors for a fraction of the operating cost.

In 2006 a new manufacturing facility was built in Washington, North Carolina. It is here Egret boats build their well known flat boats as well as their latest offering; the 306 Offshore. All Egret hulls are constructed with advanced composite laminates; Carbon fiber, Kevlar and Fiberglass. Precise manufacturing controls using the latest resin transfer vacuum bag technology as well as closed cell foam cores achieve the ultimate in strength and lightness. These hi-tech building techniques mean that the Egret 306 weighs in 1500 to 2000lbs lighter than its competitors.

The 306 utilizes the latest Volvo D6 common rail fuel injection, electronic control, diesel engine as the power plant. The inboard engine is mid-ship driving through a jackshaft to the new Volvo duoprop outdrive. This arrangement effectively cleans up the transom for fishing. The mid-ship location gives improved weight distribution which together with its lighter displacement contributes to economic operation and creates an awesome ride.

At a cruise of 32mph (high cruise is 38-40) the boat consumes only 8.9 gph. Tankage is 180 gallons and cruising range can exceed 600 miles. Top speed exceeds 45 mph. The very economic burn rate when compared to boats with twin 250hp outoboards at similar speed shows a fuel saving of about 2/3rds. That is a saving of almost 20 gph or close to $100 per/hour!! At 1000 hours this translates to near $100,000 in fuel savings..."


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Paul.... Now tell me, why in the world wont they do this with other boats? What exactly is goin on here.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, If a manufacturer wants his boat to have this test done they can submit it to the coast guard on a volunteer basis. However, if the hull fails then they have to recall all the hulls that were produced that year. Also, all boats that the coast guard has for their use must pass this test before they will allow them to become actively used by them.


----------

